# CC Ice on Ice Shampoo/Conditioner?



## abi38 (Mar 23, 2017)

At the Dog Show a vendor told me that CC has a new line of shampoo and condition, Ice on Ice shampoo and conditioner. Anyone tried those yet or know someone who tried them?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

abi38 said:


> At the Dog Show a vendor told me that CC has a new line of shampoo and condition, Ice on Ice shampoo and conditioner. Anyone tried those yet or know someone who tried them?


Nope. I use the Ice on Ice spray, and Cc Soectrum 10 conditioner, but haven't heard about the new ice on ice products. I may


----------



## Marni (Apr 1, 2017)

I just started using the spray.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

The spray has been around for a LONG time. I just ordered the shampoo to give it a try. The “Ice on Ice Detangling Conditioner” is only available by the gallon on Amazon, and I’m not willing to invest that much in a conditioner I’m not sure of. But I’ll try to pick up a small bottle at a show sometime.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

krandall said:


> The spray has been around for a LONG time. I just ordered the shampoo to give it a try. The "Ice on Ice Detangling Conditioner" is only available by the gallon on Amazon, and I'm not willing to invest that much in a conditioner I'm not sure of. But I'll try to pick up a small bottle at a show sometime.


Let us know how it works for you!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Sheri said:


> Let us know how it works for you!


I needed a new set of Resco nail trimmers, so I was on Cherrybrook, and they have the small size Ice on Ice Conditioner. So I ordered that too.


----------



## abi38 (Mar 23, 2017)

I thought about picking up the shampoo/conditioner at the show but I already got a gallon of different shampoo and conditions recently and not sure I want to add more to my pile. I have way more hair products for my dogs than for human :crazy:
Let us know how you like it.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

abi38 said:


> I thought about picking up the shampoo/conditioner at the show but I already got a gallon of different shampoo and conditions recently and not sure I want to add more to my pile. I have way more hair products for my dogs than for human :crazy:
> Let us know how you like it.


Ha! Know that feeling! It wasn't that long ago that I divested myself of all my "extras" that I never used. I'm getting oretty close to the end of my regular shampoo gallon anyway, so this isn't a bad time to try a small amount of something else. I still have a lot of Spectrum 10 conditioner, but I don't mind trying something else. Sometimes I change up condtioners anyway. ...And Spectrum 10 is kind of heavy for Panda's coat, so I wouldn't mind trying something else on her anyway. And one thing I CONSISTENTLY like about CC products is that they are not heavily scented.


----------



## Wendy Metherd (Sep 24, 2017)

I also use spectrum 10 shampoo and conditioner. So far I really like it. Please let me know how you all like the ice on ice. :smile2:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Wendy Metherd said:


> I also use spectrum 10 shampoo and conditioner. So far I really like it. Please let me know how you all like the ice on ice. :smile2:


I use Spectrum 10 conditioner, but not the shampoo. Since two of my dogs are mostly white, I really need a whitening shampoo. So for Shampoo I use CC white on white or Biogeoom Super White most of the time for them. If I want to do a quick bath and not have to do a separate conditioner, CC Proline Fair Advantage shampoo. This works really well on Pixel, who is in a puppy cut, and even for Panda a lot of the time.


----------



## abi38 (Mar 23, 2017)

I broke down and bought the Ice on Ice shampoo/conditioner anyway. Of course I really like it. Their coat feel so soft and light. The smell is a bit odd, reminds me of a human hair salon smell, but it is very light. I wasn't too impressed with Spectrum 10 before, it's not bad, but not the best result I have had.

Now I have to decide if I want to be stuck using the gallon jugs of previous shampoo and conditioner or just switch.


----------

